# Hello from sydney!



## Learnphysics (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey, new to the whole mantis hobby, i'v had one for about a month now. Released it into my backyard, but i got its ooth so waiting on that atm.

Any local breeders of exotic species here? (especially devils flower, or ghost mantids)


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 23, 2008)

welcome from the uk


----------



## Rick (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome. Sydney huh? Always wanted to visit there.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome from Taiwan

Very nice country you live there! Been there once!

Luke


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome from OHIO on Easter!


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

